# Mushrooms!



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi fellow Michigan outdoorsmen. I stumbled across some little pinhead mushrooms in the yard last week while mowing, so I cut around that area and today I found these guys. It looks like I may have been too late as they have a dark mold looking coloration on the underside of the caps. That being said, I have NO IDEA if these are edible mushroom as my wild mushroom  knowledge begins and ends with morels. Can somebody tell me what they are? Are they desirable? Is the discoloration mold?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Macs13






























Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Hi fellow Michigan outdoorsmen. I stumbled across some little pinhead mushrooms in the yard last week while mowing, so I cut around that area and today I found these guys. It looks like I may have been too late as they have a dark mold looking coloration on the underside of the caps. That being said, I have NO IDEA if these are edible mushroom as my wild mushroom  knowledge begins and ends with morels. Can somebody tell me what they are? Are they desirable? Is the discoloration mold?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Could be Boletus harrisonii. They are like miniature boletes. Does the flesh stain blue when you cut or scrape it?
Not a desirable mushroom.

https://mushroomexpert.com/boletus_harrisonii.html


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Frost's Boulet? Ok, but not that great.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> Frost's Boulet? Ok, but not that great.


_Exsudoporus frostii_ or Frost's bolete looks very different.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey all. I found these two different types of fungi in northern Michigan over the weekend while searching for salmon in Manistee county. I'm trying to identify them. The ones that look like little brains are very moist and meaty feeling. They were in a couple of clusters on the ground, in a mostly pine woods, but not on or right around any specific trees. The others were on dead trees along a steep hillside.

Both of these "look" like tasty, edible mushrooms, but I'm having a hard time identifying to see what I'm working with. Can anybody please help?

If somebody can point me in the right direction in my research, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Macs¹³












































Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The mushrooms in the last two pictures are oyster mushrooms.
I don't know what the other one is, but I have seen it growing in a dark, damp part of my yard between the cracks of a cement pad.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Petronius said:


> The mushrooms in the last two pictures are oyster mushrooms.
> I don't know what the other one is, but I have seen it growing in a dark, damp part of my yard between the cracks of a cement pad.


Thanks. I thought that those from the dead trees were oysters and a safe bet... good to have confirmation. It's the moist, fat, brainy things that I'm really curious about. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Thanks. I thought that those from the dead trees were oysters and a safe bet... good to have confirmation. It's the moist, fat, brainy things that I'm really curious about.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'd like to know what those brainy things are too.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I think I've got it, although if I'm right, I picked them small. It appears that they are "wood cauliflower." They should come up in the same spot over and over, so your driveway shrooms fit the bill. They are, in fact, a prized mushroom that is apparently great in soups or sauteed.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Hard telling without handling them. Look into this link. Cool find..whatever they are.

http://www.fungikingdom.net/fungi-p...aceae-family/tremella-reticulata-3-photo.html


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

jeffm said:


> Hard telling without handling them. Look into this link. Cool find..whatever they are.
> 
> http://www.fungikingdom.net/fungi-p...aceae-family/tremella-reticulata-3-photo.html


That one is a bit more coral-like than these little brains that I found. I'm about 99% sure that I've got it. The last line where he describes it as feeling like egg noodles left in a colander overnight is weirdly specific and dead on, LOL. Now I'm gonna look for them and be better prepared when I'm back up there in a couple weeks. Hopefully the salmon are in thick than, too.
















Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jeffm said:


> Hard telling without handling them. Look into this link. Cool find..whatever they are.
> 
> http://www.fungikingdom.net/fungi-p...aceae-family/tremella-reticulata-3-photo.html


That looks like the one.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Thanks. I thought that those from the dead trees were oysters and a safe bet... good to have confirmation. It's the moist, fat, brainy things that I'm really curious about.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No way is the brainy thing cauliflower mushroom. Closer to a tremella. There's another genus that it could be but I'll have to remember it.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Petronius said:


> That looks like the one.


You nailed it. I see this is an older thread. I'm not sure why I didn't see it before.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

celticcurl said:


> No way is the brainy thing cauliflower mushroom. Closer to a tremella. There's another genus that it could be but I'll have to remember it.


At the mushroom hunt out there in Manchester, I found one of those jelly type fungus.

I wonder if Mac13 ate the ones he found.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Petronius said:


> At the mushroom hunt out there in Manchester, I found one of those jelly type fungus.
> 
> I wonder if Mac13 ate the ones he found.


I tried it and decided it was not, in fact, a cauliflower. No ill effects, just a really bland flavor and the texture was just like a soba noodle - so weird more than anything.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Although i do have to say that it REALLY doesn't look like tremella reticulata in that these mushrooms didn't have that coral shape to them at all. They were much more tight and brain like.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

anyone finding any hen of the woods yet?
I got a chicken last week out of a friends parents yard


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Just found these next door.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice one and tasty too.
_Laetiporus_ _sulphureus/chicken of the woods._
https://www.mushroom-appreciation.com/chicken-of-the-woods.html


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

jeffm said:


> Nice one and tasty too.
> _Laetiporus_ _sulphureus/chicken of the woods._
> https://www.mushroom-appreciation.com/chicken-of-the-woods.html


Honestly this is my 1st time trying these. I seen bunches, but just have always stuck with morels. Really impressed with the consistency and texture. Taste and good!
Kind of similar to meat and eggplant. 

Can you freeze these ? Do they need to be blanched?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Kennybks said:


> Honestly this is my 1st time trying these. I seen bunches, but just have always stuck with morels. Really impressed with the consistency and texture. Taste and good!
> Kind of similar to meat and eggplant.
> 
> Can you freeze these ? Do they need to be blanched?


Quick semi saute to get excess water released and freeze. 
Then take out of freezer and throw straight into pan, don't unthaw frozen mushrooms..makes the texture not so good. I like to put the partial sauted shrooms in a bag and make them flat so I can snap/ break the frozen mushies easily and throw them in pan.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Lots of other ways and opinions also out there, but this works best for me.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Thoughts on these anyone?


----------

